# Namespace entfernen



## Isabella (23. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss gerade eine Aufgabe zu Java und XML machen. Die Aufgabe lautet "Entfernen Sie zur weiteren Verarbeitung
die Namespace-Deklaration im Root-Element."


```
<einkaufskorb xmlns="http://korb.namespaces.xyz/xmlns/koerbe">
   <item id="0">
      buch
   </item>
   <item id="1">
      dvd
   </item>
   <item id="2">
      cd
   </item>
</einkaufskorb>
```

So habe ich es probiert (Ausschnitt):


```
Element e = docShop.getRootElement();
      e.removeNamespaceDeclaration(Namespace.getNamespace("http://korb.namespaces.xyz/xmlns/koerbe"));
      System.out.println("Debug "+e);
```

Leider klappt das nicht (dieses JDOM ist wirklich doof). Hat jemand einen Tipp? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man im Wirtschaftsingenieursstudium soviel programmieren muss.  :bae: 

Liebe Grüße,

Isa


----------



## Faruun (24. Aug 2007)

Huhu,

ohne jetzt der große Experte zu sein, hier vielleicht eine Lösung:


```
Element root = doc.getRootElement();
root.setNamespace(null);
System.out.println(root);
```

Ich hoffe das trifft das Gewollte.

Gruß,
Faruun

PS: Ich mag JDOM


----------



## Sanix (24. Aug 2007)

Ja JDOM ist wirklich doof, wenn man nicht fähig ist es zu verwenden...


----------



## mikachu (24. Aug 2007)

jdom iss schon ne ganz feine sache, wenn man kleinere xmls verarbeiten/erstellen will...
aber wenn diese schnell mal dimensionen von mehreren 100MB's annehmen, dann macht das so keinen spass mehr, würde auch gar nicht innen ram passen


----------



## merlin2 (24. Aug 2007)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jdom iss schon ne ganz feine sache, wenn man kleinere xmls verarbeiten/erstellen will...
> aber wenn diese schnell mal dimensionen von mehreren 100MB's annehmen, dann macht das so keinen spass mehr, würde auch gar nicht innen ram passen


Iss das mit dem iss Absicht? :shock:


----------



## mikachu (24. Aug 2007)

nunu


----------



## Guest (24. Aug 2007)

Hey...

Faruun hat die Lösung gebracht - Danke!!

JDOM ist ja doch nicht soo doof.


----------

